# About.com- IBS Treatment Guides



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Trying to navigate through all of the information available on the internet, or even just on this site, might seem quite overwhelming. In an effort to help you to streamline the process, I have put together the following treatment guides for you. These comprehensive guides will help you to develop a multi-pronged strategy for dealing with what ails you. As new treatment options become available, I will add them into the guide, so bookmark the page that is relevant for you and check back regularly for updates!

View the full article


----------

